# Bean beetles?



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

So...I decided to change things up a little bit, and try my hand at bean beetles. I obtained some "feed", composed of black-eyed peas and corn, which obviously had signs of activity. After studying the starter cultures that I made, I see mostly three different organisms. Can anyone help me identify them?

Pictures attached:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The first could be a parasitic wasp, the second is some kind of flour beetle, the third is probably a meal moth caterpiller. 

Corn is not a medium used by the bean beetles... and depending on where you got it (bird or squirrel feed perhaps) is the source for all of your "contaminents".. 

Ed


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah...it was a feed store. Probably for birds and squirrels. 

Do you think there's anything useful here? The beans (well black-eyed peas, and corn for that matter) have plenty of little holes drilled through them.

Should I wait and see what happens?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

All three of those insects are used as feeders but harvesting them from the beans is going to be a real pain.. the flour beetles are probably what is making the holes in the beans.. and the wasp could be parasitizing one or the other of the pests. 

Any reason you aren't just starting with a bean beetle culture to make sure you don't other competing factors with it? 

Ed


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah. I'm not able to find one. They are agricultural pests, no?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes, but it can be hard to find them in a feed store. I would check with your local hobby groups as there should be someone with them.. 

Ed


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

I was curious about this too. Anyone know a vendor selling bean beetles? I looked at all the usual suspects and db sponsors online and couldn't find any.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

https://evolvstlldartfrogs.com/


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

shipping bean beetle cultures across state lines is questionable since they are a pest species, and that is probably the main reason you don't see them advertised by most sponsors. If you discretely email some of the sponsors about availability you will likely find they are easier to find then you think  Feel free to email me if you need more assistance - [email protected].


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Hadn't thought about the shipping problems that may occur. Glad I purchased mine at the last show


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

I did not know about them being a pest species. Makes sense. Thanks!


----------

